# Bottle Diving On Scuba



## Northeast Bottlediver (Aug 29, 2004)

I have seen lots of interesting finds looking thoughout this forum and my hats off to each and everyone of you. Keep it up, its nice to look at pictures of bottles I do not have yet. Or might not ever!

 I see most people within this forum find there bottles on digs, I will have to try this someday maybe someone in here can point me in the right direction?
 The How Too`s
 Do I research areas ect ect.

 I`ve been scuba diving for 17 years in NY & NJ waters, Atlantic Ocean Shipwrecks that is & I love finding Bottles thats one of my favorite finds.
 Things from sunken shipwrecks to me make my finds more of a treasure, like who was holding it when the ship went down, what story could this bottle tell of that day if it could speak to me.

 Its kind of a different rush then a dig but, like i said i`d love to try that too.

 Keep up finding the treasures of the past.
 Checkout my website for cool stories on dives and shipwreck info at
 http://www.northeastaquanauts.com/

 Till Next time 
 I leave you with a few of my babies from the deep!
 Louie S.
 Northeast Bottlediver


----------



## ronvae (Sep 5, 2004)

Hey NEBD,
 I bottle dive in Minnesota--I can't find anything before the 1800's, like you can, but the "rush" is still the same--when I find a bottle, I'm the 1st person to touch it since the one who used it...I always wonder what they were thinking about as they dropped it off the boat...


----------



## Northeast Bottlediver (Oct 3, 2004)

Ronvae,
  I understand fully your thoughts on finding items on the bottom. I guess your diving in some lakes and rivers correct?
 What we do beside dive on shipwrecks is locate old ferry piers or old hotels on the wtarefronts and dive them sticking our hands in the mud and feeling around.

 You don`t see to much but you do find some nice stuff while diving. Try researching your area for older sites maybe this will help []

 The enclosed picture is of a few more cleaned up and found today!
 Bottom from left to right with writing are.
 The great Atlantic & Pacific Tea Company
 Hires Household Extract...Rootbeer
 Pure Imported Olive Oil Allen & Lewis Portland Ore
 Kirks Liquid Rennet For Junket...Not Sure what this is yet do you?
 Good Luck


----------



## bigkitty53 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi N.E.Bottlediver,
                           Research your sites on land as you would underwater-old municipal records can tell you if a building was on a particular site at a period of interest,any oldtime residents of your area might have stories to point you in the right direction,and forum member kharrar has offered Sanborn maps for consideration.- All worth checking out.There are a lot of other suggestions if you look thru old posts in the 'digging and finding' section of this forum.

 Hope this helps,

 KAT

 P.S. Rennet is calf or lamb stomach lining used to curdle or coagulate milk.My Grandmother used to make herself a rennet cheese every night prior to bed for her breakfast the next morning.And junket is like a milk custard,a dessert,very nice![]


----------



## kumtow (Oct 3, 2004)

Struth, bigkitty53, eergh,  I don't like the sound of rennet stuff.  I think it would turn my stomach inside out.


----------



## bigkitty53 (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Alan I'm suprised you're not familiar with it-The very 1st place I ever had junket was Austrailia![]Very popular dessert amongst my friends and family down under!

 KAT


----------



## kumtow (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi again bigkitty53,
                           My father was went thru some tough times when he was a young man in the Goldfields of Western Australia (born 1915).  He loved bread and dripping but as a kid, if I saw him eating it I would run away gagging.  I suppose its all about what you grow up with.  The thought of stomach lining almost gets me chundering down undering.[X(]

 Whats this got to do with bottles anyway[8|].   Its almost like stealing the thread from the original poster[]


----------



## bigkitty53 (Oct 6, 2004)

True that,Alan!Apologies,N.E.Bottlediver.[]

 KAT


----------



## diver rick (Apr 1, 2005)

hi guys im rick .im new to site i have collected bottles for a while while diving for artifacts (arrowheads)i dont know anything about them i just kept what i liked.i will try to post a fiew here but i dont know how to use a pc very well.i would like to know ages and value


----------



## diver rick (Apr 2, 2005)

ok ill try again


----------



## diver rick (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi Rick,  Nice find!  Those are open pontil scarred snuff bottles. They would probably date pre 1860 and I have seen them go anywhere from $40.00 to $150.00 on Ebay.  Hope this helps,  Kelley


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi Roy,
    Great find there,don't see pontilled snuffs often. Where abouts were they found? We might be able to guess where they were made which could effect the value as well. Better check that area for any other bottles.
 Cliff


----------



## diver rick (Apr 2, 2005)

they came forme a town called starksvill lee co ga any info on this town i would like.every thing i have[ with the exception of a fiew i dug in dougherty co ga landfill the old one by the river] i get frome rivers creeks in south ga north fla.heres my snuffs i like best
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




does anyone know these?


----------



## diver rick (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## redbrass_ca (Apr 17, 2005)

Dear NorthEast Bottle diver.

 I went for a tour of your website.  Its looks like you guys are getting a lot of bottles.  Down here in Halifax Nova Scotia we also do most of our neat bottles finds underwater.  We have a lot of shipwrecks but very few from the pre-1800 are know.  Many of our shipwrecks have yet to be discovered.  A great many have been blown and salvaged over the years.  The harbour is a great place to dive because it has been a landfill for many centuries.  Dishes and bottles are numerous and quite often easy to retrieve.  MOst of our bottle diving is done in the winter.  In the summer, we try to do as much wreck diving as possible.  We were out early this morning and the water was very cold (36F).  But our dive was great and it was all worth while
 Very nice web site.

 P.S. Do you get to eat the huge lobster that you bing up to the surface?  How much does it cost to get a license down you way.  Here we are not allowed to fish for lobster on scuba

 All the best

 Thierry G. Papion


----------

